# Can bad t-shirt designs hurt sales of your good ones?



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I know, it may seem like a nit picky question, but I have to question is old or bad designs can hurt ecommerce searching/sales.

After selling online for a few years, I have come up with many designs. Over the past year, I have been hiring artist, which made me promptly realize many of my older designs suck and explains why they did not sell.

But since shirts are made to order, why remove the bad ones? Just keep them up. No harm, right?

*BUT, if you see sucky designs on an ecommerce site, is that a put off for a potential customer?* 

Example, one of my categories has about 30 shirts in it. 10 sell very well. 5 more are a hit or miss. Those have good product reviews. The other 15 do not.

So would you be more inclined to buy from a site that has 15 good/decent looking designs with great product ratings, or 30 designs that have some good, some bad, and you have to weed through it.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say get rid of the bad ones. You really don't know how a design will do until you put it up there, but once you see that it's not doing well I think you have to retire it.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

buffettnh said:


> I know, it may seem like a nit picky question, but I have to question is old or bad designs can hurt ecommerce searching/sales.
> 
> After selling online for a few years, I have come up with many designs. Over the past year, I have been hiring artist, which made me promptly realize many of my older designs suck and explains why they did not sell.
> 
> ...


I don't have an accurate answer, but here is a potential solution. Have a retired section of the store so if someone is looking for the design that has most stopped selling, they can still find it. 

I have noticed the bigger tshirt retailers tend to do this. And you never know, the style may take off again down the road as a retro hit.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just make sure your newest designs are always what the customer sees first. Always keep them at the top of the page.


----------



## Vaski12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with 2020 Printworks. Get rid of the bad designs. The longer you leave them on your website, the more it makes you look bad to potential clients.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

My friend had the same question. I told him to 1) take them off you own website, 2) open an Amazon account and put them on there. He did it. Now the ugly designs are selling a 2-4 per week on Amazon. The thing I like about this approach is that Amazon truly brings people from all walks of life all around the world. It it does not sell to your core audience then Amazon might be able to sell it for you.


----------



## studybyjanak (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, Bad T-shirt design heart customer.


____________________
Wedding suits for men


----------



## Abelohost (Aug 28, 2015)

It will influence your brand, and consequently the sales. So to answer your question, yes.


----------

